# Looking at life differently lately...



## perchin (Mar 6, 2011)

Me and the wife have been trying for four years now to start a family. Complications with my wife's "female system" has always stopped anything from happening though. She has been on fertillity drugs for a few years, and still nothing. We started attending church last july, and I have been looking at things that would normally make me spite fire, and shrugging them off, have now gotten a second promotion at work, and now have 5 employee's. My wife recently found more work close to home, and has been just glowing lately. We have been praying that we could be given a chance to have a family...

Well we found out a four months ago that she's pregnant!!!!! :mrgreen: 
She is due July 9th as of now.

I've been reserved and kinda emotion-less about it all untill I seen the ultrasound. I think this is because I felt I needed to not feel attached in case something went wrong, I could be the strong one for my wife... anyways, I can no longer contain it... I'm super stoked, and scared out of mind all at the same time.

We're not sure if its a boy or girl yet cuz the little booger wouldn't co-operate during the ultrasound.

I can say that, since we started exploring faith, our lives have begun to be very blessed. [-o<


----------



## Decatur (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations! =D>


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent new man! :beer:


----------



## lswoody (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats to you both. Will be praying for you all. When you get a chance look in the Bible in the book of Proverbs Chapter 3 verses 5 and 6. Trusting in the Lord whole heartedly will change your whole outlook on life.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats to you and the Mrs.! =D> 8)


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats man.


----------



## freetofish (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats. on the new to be family and the return to church... You will find that the new baby will bring wonderfulness, joy, pain and just plain aggravation... You will love it all the same... I know I did.
May your wife carry this child with a min. of discomfort and deliver a happy healthy baby.
Peace and joy
ron


----------



## freetofish (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, one more thing... I feel that this baby is to be a boy... I'm pretty good at getting a feel for the sex of a new child... My accuracy rate is 50%. Not bad huh!


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats man =D>


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats to both of you. Hope you enjoy the "booger"


----------



## RStewart (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats man! Seek ye 1st the kingdom of GOD, and all these things will be given to you. GOD is good.


----------



## Crankworm (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats, I became a dad not to long ago and if you think you see things differently now just wait til July. If you want to get a little practice let me know we could use a babysitter  Did you ask the ultrasound tech to look around to make sure there isn't a twofer in there? I seriously almost hit the floor


----------



## richg99 (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations....You will enjoy the child whatever "it" is.

We have both boys (3) and a girl. They are all just great...and all very different from each other. Of course, the youngest is almost 40 . regards, Rich


----------



## Encoreman (Mar 6, 2011)

Congratulations to ya'll. My daughter gave birth to our little miracle baby boy 2-22-11 on second try of invetro. GOD is so good!!! I pray that all goes well with her pregnancy. Thank You Lord!!


----------



## poolie (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats my friend


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats! They sure change life as you know it - for the better of course.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 7, 2011)

Man, as crazy as it sounds I read this and it literally makes my eyes water because I have been down this road less than a year ago.. I am speechless yet have many thoughts in my head. First let me give a Thanks to the Awesome God above for giving you all this child, and a Congrats to you two for having it. As I read you post it all was so simialer to the experiance I have had that it just unbelivable. My wife and tried for years with no luck on fertily meds and and various medical procedures. We stopped short of invetro..it was Easter Sunday last year we found out we were having a child. The first thing out of my mouth was "Give me one of those sticks, I am going to pee on it and see what happens".. Now I immediatly becaame nervous, scared and excited...I never let my emtotions show either but When I could see him on the Ultrsounds it would tear me to peices on the inside. You think that you see things in a new way now, just wait until he is born..So much in my life changed INSTANTLY that some people wonder what happened to me..LoL.

Now, I don't want to scare you but some may recall the post I had..my son came in this world just a little to early (2 months)..I have never cried so hard in my life when we were waiting to find out what the Dr's were going to go that day..My wife was very sick and things were going down hill fast for him. I prayed and I cried and I prayed and cried some more..He kept reassureing me everything was in his plan I just had to listen.. The he spoke to me and made me realize somehting I never knew the true meaning of.... said God how could you give you son for me...I mean really...I wouldn't have gave Eli up for ANYTHING IN THIS WORLD..yet God told me he would be alright. Now everything in the end could not have happened BETTER IT WE HAD PLANNED IT...so I guess really what I am saying is, trust in GOd and Realize...how small your problems are to GOD..He is so amazing.
Now, with all that being said, I would not trade it for the world, I love taking care of hiim and I love to think of the day, He will walk through the house and say" Dad lets go fishing"


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 7, 2011)

Learning to not sweat the small stuff will make you a better father and husband. Nothing like kids to fulfill your life. Congrats!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats Perchin. I have two bundles of joy on the way in July as well! We can share tips and pointers!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new fishing partner.


----------



## perchin (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys... I'm definately feeling out of my comfort zone.



Troutman3000 said:


> Congrats Perchin. I have two bundles of joy on the way in July as well! We can share tips and pointers!



Oh man... congrats to you as well. We were prepared to have multiples, seeing as we my wife took some fertility stuff.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats - nothing will bring as much joy to your life as your children.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 7, 2011)

perchin said:


> Thanks guys... I'm definately feeling out of my comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. And this one came all natural at a 3% chance. Surprised was an understatement. But we are ready now and find out the genders Wednesday. I am so excited.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats =D> 

we have two youngens and we never found out what sex they were, we just waited to see what popped out :LOL2: we were happy enough to be given such a blessing, it was fun and I would always wait and see what pops out 8)


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 7, 2011)

Congradulations! \/ Be ready for the ride of your life. Children bring you so many happy moments in your life.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 7, 2011)

Way to go! That's awesome news.

I often say, "I've been called a lot of things in life, many that were bad, many that were good, but my favorite of all is Daddy!"

God is good!


----------



## Brine (Mar 7, 2011)

Great Pics

That new Humminbird is Da Bomb! :LOL2: 

Congrats Man! Prayers sent for you and Mom for a healthy baby!


----------



## zerofivenismo (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations to your new found faith and baby.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats on your first child. Now that you know how, you will popping them out left and right. One turns into six in a heartbeat.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats to you and your wife on the great news.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 7, 2011)

God is awesome and he works in mysterious ways at times.

Congrats on the youngin, kids are the best mod. =D>


----------



## countryboy210 (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats To The Mommy, And You To, Daddy To Be ! =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Life will never be the same, nor will you want it to be!


----------



## perchin (Mar 9, 2011)

Brine said:


> Great Pics
> 
> That new Humminbird is Da Bomb! :LOL2:



:LOL2: :LOL2: :mrgreen: ... yeah

Thanks again guys


----------

